# Mailbox Rental for Business License/DBA/etc.



## technician79 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello,

For those of you who run a home based shirt business. Do you actually use your home address on the Business license and Fictitious Business Name? In my county, to get a Fictitious Business Name, I would also have to run my company name and address in the newspaper for a month. Not sure if I want to advertise my home address like that. 

Anyways, I am considering getting a Mail Box rental which is like $10 a month and comes with a real street address. I also want to use it for when applying for a Business license and FBN. Is this a good idea or not? I can also put that address on my website that I will be selling from. Should I also consider doing the same when applying for a Trademark? Thank you.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

That sounds good. You could also use it as your return shipping address. If you publish your home address and do local business you can have unknown people showing up at your door whenever.


----------



## RAV7 (Jul 13, 2011)

i just went through this. i didn't want customers to know my work/home address. i went to the post office and purchased a PO box. they offer an option to use the postal office address which includes the PO box number. this is free. you may want to think about the physical size of your PO box for returns although they will contact you if they receive something that won't fit. I used my website name for the PO box and for returns on my website so i can use my work/home address for suppliers.


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I did the same thing. My business is out of home and my mailing address is a PO box half a mile away. One thing I do advise is that your FBN and State related stuff be addressed to your home as you get benifits and better proof that your address is registered at your homebase.

Also keep in mind, sites like Yelp, Google+, YP.com don't accept PO Boxes, unfortunately. So i got stuck using both addresses, BUT for people mailing me checks or when I attend seminars/conventions, I use the PO Box so I don't get all this "trash" mail from vendors at home. Just keep in mind that most info/company lookup sites only accept physical addresses. Eventhough you do have the option with these sites NOT to advertise your address, at that point you start losing interested customers because they want to know where you are located to begin with.

Good luck


----------



## technician79 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The Mailbox place I am looking to rent will give me a regular street address, so no PO boxes. I was looking to use that address for my FBN also since I do not want to advertise my home address in the newspaper for a month which is required where I live. Yeah, looks like I'll be doing this for sure. Don't want anyone knocking on my door at night because I accidently sent them the wrong size shirt or something. lol.


----------



## remora (Jul 1, 2012)

technician79 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. The Mailbox place I am looking to rent will give me a regular street address, so no PO boxes. I was looking to use that address for my FBN also since I do not want to advertise my home address in the newspaper for a month which is required where I live. Yeah, looks like I'll be doing this for sure. Don't want anyone knocking on my door at night because I accidently sent them the wrong size shirt or something. lol.


you can use the ups store. they give you a business address instead of a po box


----------



## goodsnow (Jul 31, 2013)

I just opened a Mailbox with Regus and I'm wondering if anyone knows if I can use their address when I register a DBA?


----------



## technician79 (Oct 9, 2006)

goodsnow said:


> I just opened a Mailbox with Regus and I'm wondering if anyone knows if I can use their address when I register a DBA?


If the mailing address is not a PO box, then I don't see why you can't use it. I plan to do the same with a mailbox with a street address.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Even if you can't use that address can't you use the Regus address for your business? The general public won't know what your registered address unless you tell them.


----------



## goodsnow (Jul 31, 2013)

Yea I could register a DBA using my home address and use the Regus address strictly for my business. I was just hoping to register the DBA at my Regus address just to make it a little more simple and private. I'm also probably going to be moving in the near future so that's why I also wanted to use the Regus address for the DBA.

In my Regus "welcome" letter it said "You may not use the Business Center as your registered address for service-of-process". I'm not quite sure what that means?


----------

